# opinions wanted please. Starting in the morning



## Roaddkingg (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey guys I plan to start my cycle in the morning. I had promised double wide some time back I would do this but have had a few personal issues. Anyway I'm looking for opinions as I may be just a bit short on supplies. But here is what I have in mind. wk 1-4 half cc xtr500 which is 50mgs test prop, 75mgs tren E, and 125 test E. Along with 1cc of Tpp. Mon & thurs is the pin schedule 350mgs each for a total of 700mgs per wk.                                                                                                    Wk 4-12 half cc xtr500 and 1cc of jelfa test E again mon-thurs pin schedule for a total of 700mgs per wk.                                                                                                    HCG 250i.u's 2x wkly starting week 2 and continueing up until PCT.                                                                                                   Pct will start 14 days after last pin and run for four weeks. wk 1 100mgs clomid per day and the following three wks 50 mgs per day.                                                                                                   The only problem I have here fellas is I have 19 adex 1mg tablets. This is enough for .5mgs EOD for 12.6 wks. I have nolva and letro on hand so can I run the letro at 0.625 mgs EOD when my adex runs out and keep doing this until PCT is over? I know what some of you think of nolvadex and I have that on hand aswell. What would be my better choice. The main purpose of this cycle is to put on size and increase strength. If I have to order more adex I can but I believe what I have will work just fine and I'm searching for opinions. Some say letro will help me to have a harder look in the end. I know it's strong shit but I feel at that low dose it should work.The reason I'm throwing the TPP in is because as you saw the blend has some prop and I figure the TPP since it has a half life of 3.5 days will level things out between pins.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Sep 19, 2010)

Check your PM

Peace and Love


----------



## Roaddkingg (Sep 19, 2010)

*Thanks bro*

Do you think all looks well and by that low dose of letro in the end should suffice? Also I will add a d-bol kicker up front for two weeks to get a fast jump then discontinue because I dont want to get some bloat. Even though the adex should keep that in check. Also the last four weeks I will toss in some halotestin to really jack up the strength.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Sep 20, 2010)

*Hey fella's come on*

I would have thought by now I would have had more responses than just from my good pal SD who by the way has been very helpful. A bunch of you should know me by now I'm not a newbie or the new kid on the block. I guess if you all need stats to give advice here they are. 54 years old, 206lbs. Approx 10% BF, been training most of my adult life. Cycle experience many over the past 25 years most compounds out there have been included at one time or another. Training minimum3x per week with generally a forth doing touch up work such as calves, traps, forarms, ab's, cardio. Goal on this cycle is to add strength and size. Lifetime goal has always to be fit, healthy and keep a good physique for my age. Diet is always good although now I will up my calories immensly. Protein drinks daily and have for years and all supplements are in order.That should give you the run down. This cycle should bring me up around 225 and strong as a bull.


----------



## XYZ (Sep 20, 2010)

Those blends are going to leave your blood levels unstable at best.  Hormone flucuation is going to happen with that blend.  The prop will be wasted.

Personally, (and this is only my opinion) use a different product.  Blends are terrible as you can't control the different compounds in them by starting one or stopping another.

You're going to run it anyhow so I guess what does it really matter as to what I say?

Good luck.


----------



## Doublewide (Sep 20, 2010)

hey bro are you very prone to gyno? cause you may not need Adex or you can take half pill every other day to prevent or just use adex when you feel symptoms.

also id save nolva for pct. but it can be used to prevent gyno the only thing is nolvadex wont push estrogen out of the receptor once its in unlike armidex. nolvadex you need to take before the gyno sets in bc it will occupy the receptor so that estrogen cant attach.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Sep 20, 2010)

*Dw*

Yes I am prone to gyno but I'm not going to take nolva I just stated I have it on hand just in case. My plan is to use adex at .05 mg EOD and I only have enough for 12.6 weeks thats when I was thinking of the letro at 0.625 mg EOD while the esters clear and into PCT. But the PCT will be clomid at 100mgs the first week and then 50mgs per day for the next three weeks.


----------



## Du (Sep 20, 2010)

For what it's worth, you should have solicited this advice weeks, months ago. Asking for this advice the day before you begin will be worth much less than it would have been in the true planning phase. 

Just a thought...


----------



## Roaddkingg (Sep 20, 2010)

*Ct*

Your opinion does matter to me and I read all I can and listen to others who may have more experience in some areas than I do. I understand the prop in the blend has a half life of about one day thats why I included the TPP which has a half life of 3.5 days. I thought this would level things out for the first few weeks while the tren and the E start working. Then I will stop the TPP and include test enathate for the remainder of the program. I would agree completly that with that blend the prop would be wasted IF I didnt include the TPP which as you know is inbetween prop and cyp as far as half lifes.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Sep 21, 2010)

Roaddkingg said:


> Yes I am prone to gyno but I'm not going to take nolva I just stated I have it on hand just in case. My plan is to use adex at .05 mg EOD and I only have enough for 12.6 weeks thats when I was thinking of the letro at 0.625 mg EOD while the esters clear and into PCT. But the PCT will be clomid at 100mgs the first week and then 50mgs per day for the next three weeks.



I think you mean .5mg EOD of adex....05 won't get you too far, lol.  I doubt you will need the letro, clomid alone should be more than sufficient.

CT is right....anything blended makes things harder to calculate and you usually end up loosing some gear in the process.


/V


----------



## Roaddkingg (Sep 21, 2010)

*Thanks Vic*

Yea I meant .5mgs adex. The problem is this. I have enough adex for 12.6 weeks. The cycle is 12 weeks so there will be a lag period while esters are clearing this and PCT is where I thought I'd start the low dose letro at0.625 one quarter tablet from where the adex runs out and up until the end of PCT. But yes the PCT will consist of clomid. Whats your opinion on this bro? Thanks for jumping in Vic I was hoping you would.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Sep 21, 2010)

Roaddkingg said:


> Yea I meant .5mgs adex. The problem is this. I have enough adex for 12.6 weeks. The cycle is 12 weeks so there will be a lag period while esters are clearing this and PCT is where I thought I'd start the low dose letro at0.625 one quarter tablet from where the adex runs out and up until the end of PCT. But yes the PCT will consist of clomid. Whats your opinion on this bro? Thanks for jumping in Vic I was hoping you would.



I'd still hold off on the letro.  If I was in your shoes and couldn't get any more adex, I would probably stretch the tail end of the adex to .5mg E3D, buying you some more time.  Oh, and we do have some sponsors here (Cem for example) that can get you what you need.  In the future bro, get everything you need + extra before you begin your cycle....this way you will be able to avoid a problem like this in the future.  Oh, I'd also up your vitamin C dose as well.  Good luck.


/V


----------



## The Powersource (Sep 21, 2010)

victorz06 said:


> i'd still hold off on the letro. If i was in your shoes and couldn't get any more adex, i would probably stretch the tail end of the adex to .5mg e3d, buying you some more time. Oh, and we do have some sponsors here (cem for example) that can get you what you need. In the future bro, get everything you need + extra before you begin your cycle....this way you will be able to avoid a problem like this in the future. Oh, i'd also up your vitamin c dose as well. Good luck.
> 
> 
> /v


 
+1


----------



## Roaddkingg (Sep 22, 2010)

*Thanks Viv & Powersource*

Thanks for your input fella's. I do have everything on hand and was fully prepared with everything except as I said I have enough adex for 12.6 weeks. That only leaves me short a few pills and I can pick up adex easily. Which as I stated originally was the main reason for asking for opinions about the small dose letro. From what I have been told from some of my buddies and from reading small dose letro in the end can help to harden and give a more finished look. But if it's the opinion of the consensus to get more adex that can be done soon. I'm only taking the second pin tomarrow. I will say this that prop in the mix along with the TPP made my quad hurt a fair amount up until this morning so that makes it like two days of being pretty sore. I do appreciate all the opinions and input as I see that some dont especially like blends. Which is interesting to me because some really rave about blends. I guess it comes down to what has worked well for some in the past and their experiences. To be honest this is my first time with this type of blend as I have mostly stayed with long esters prior.


----------



## Del1964 (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm 46 yrs old and sounds like we have a very similar background and goals.  What's funny is it's been over 7yrs since I've done a cycle and it was usually Deca 300mg week and Test @ 1,000-2,000mg week.  I also tried Winstrol and a couple other basic things.  Only very recently did I start looking back into getting back on the gear and I noticed these blends also.  I'm very interested in success rates of the ones like XTR5hundred that Genx offers.   The Tren Enan/Test Enan/Test Prop combos and Test/Deca blends.  Seems like if Sustanon is so popular, then why not one of these type blends?


----------



## Roaddkingg (Sep 22, 2010)

*Del 1964*

Good point. Many feel it's hard to control plasma levels with blends and I would agree on some of those points. But in my case that exactly why I added the TPP(testosterone phenylpropionate) for the first four weeks. So that hopefully the small amount of prop in the blend wont be wasted but combined with the TPP since it's half life is inbetween prop and cypionate. After the four weeks that can be discontinued and the tren E and the test E will have fully kicked in. I could make changes and stay with the TPP but I'm going to see how things go for the first four weeks.


----------



## Del1964 (Sep 22, 2010)

Keep us posted!


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey bro, nothing to add as far as knowledge, as I am a newbie, but just wanted to wish you luck, and to add keep us posted!  I will be following your progress!


----------



## Roaddkingg (Sep 22, 2010)

*Thanks Jmorrison*

First pin was monday with 1/2 cc of genxxl xtr500 and 1 cc of TPP. 350 mgs total. I heated up the oil after it was ready to go with my hair drier. Quad injection left side. Oil was very thin and it was real smooth no pain what so ever at that time. But the following day and the day after I had some soreness. Most likely due to the prop in the blend. Today(wed) my leg is fine so tomarrow will be my second pin other leg. .5 adex also on day one and I will be doing that EOD. Pin schedule is mon-thurs for a total of 700mgs wkly. For the first two weeks I will be taking just two methanabol(d-bol) one in the a.m and another around 4:30. I know this must sound like chicken shit to some of you but I'm telling you this metanabol is the strongest shit d-bol wise I have ever had. Plus the only purpose of it anyway is to hasten things up from the start. Last time I did a cycle I did three of those  puppies and my right nipple had a bit of a flare up from prepuesent gyno so this time I'm taking it real light on that shit. Workouts are going great and I know it's only been a few days but I'm stronger already. I will get into more detail as time goes on with workouts etc. Plus if anyone has any questions just ask. It's thanks to double wide and genxxl that most of this is possible and a few of my good friends and you know who you are.


----------



## Du (Sep 22, 2010)

If I can make one suggestion.... EAT! Then, EAT! Then when you're done with that, EAT!

Biggest mistake I have seen people make is sticking with their pre-cycle diet. Jack up the calories; now is no time to cut. 

Good luck buddy.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Sep 23, 2010)

*Great advice*

I'm doing my best in the eating department. I know my diet needs some improvement but I do eat pretty clean. I'm shooting for four meals a day with two protein drinks thrown in there. I havent got my calories all figured out yet but I can say this even when I'm not hungry I try to eat. Sardines, oatmeal, rice, vegetables, pasta are among some of my snacks. I understand how important this is but it is hard to eat so much. I will just have to force myself at times. Plus being a single guy(again) it's hard to keep all the food in the house not to mention how expensive it can get. I'm working on this.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Sep 23, 2010)

*2nd Pin*

Well today being thursday it was the second pin same procedure. 1/2 cc xtr500 and 1cc TPP 350mgs total. Heated the oil as usual with the hair drier and it was real smooth and easy. No pain what so ever, so far. We shall see if it happens later tonight or tomarrow like last time. Today was legs, back and biceps with tons of ab work. I know I'm getting stronger already but because the gym is tore up due to re modeling I cant get to weight myself naked after my workout like I ussually do. I started at 205 and I feel a lot harder, fuller, pumped and bigger already. It will be interesting to get myself weighed here real soon. I'm beginning to look more vascular and my traps and three heads of my delts are coming out nicely. As I stated it doesnt take hardly any d-bol for me to get results so most likely thats whats making my traps come out. Some guys take a lot of d-bol but I'm telling you that jelfa metanabol is some kick ass stuff and it doesnt take much. But as far as the injects go I imagine the TPP is starting to kick and maybe by next week we can start seeing some results from the tren E and the test E aswell. All in all things are going great for it being so early. We shall see and I will keep updating.


----------



## Doublewide (Sep 23, 2010)

Keep working hard bro, maybe i can get you hooked up with some adex from genxxlgear.com let me pull some strings!!

Keep eating and training hard bro i look forward to seeing the results


----------



## Roaddkingg (Sep 23, 2010)

*Thanks DW*

You'r the greatest and I certainly do appreciate it. That way I will have my options and all basis covered. I messaged you. Todays workout was real good but tomarrow and the next day I have a ton of work to do at the health club with a pool cover and all kinds of crap that will take all day both days. So I will hit it again hard sunday. I will be posting all the time with more details on supplements and training.


----------



## martialartsman (Sep 24, 2010)

Shall be watching my friend and glad to see you got the go ahead to start this thread.


----------



## unclem (Sep 24, 2010)

looks good, just like DU said if u cant eat it , blend it then eat it. try for 6-7 meals. i blend 3 meals ed and eat 4 so the last one is yogurt at 3am i set my clock. try keeping a continious flow of quality food going every 2-3 hrs. but ill keep watching your progress road. good luck brother.


----------



## Del1964 (Sep 24, 2010)

I recommend cottage cheese before bed also.   Slowly trickles protein into your system all night.


----------



## Du (Sep 24, 2010)

Del1964 said:


> I recommend cottage cheese before bed also.   Slowly trickles protein into your system all night.




+1. Can't beat a big scoop of cottage cheese dumped into a big scoop of flavored yogurt, all mixed up. Great just before bed.


----------



## unclem (Sep 24, 2010)

given that a try for sure.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Sep 24, 2010)

*Thanks Guys*

Yea I love cottage cheese and I have it almost every night with a half can of peaches. I worked at the gym all day today and just got back. Worked my ass off getting ready to put our pool cover up in the morning. Thats a freakin job so I cant hit the weights again until sunday. That will be chest, shoulders and tri's. I felt pumped even today just doing regular work. I think this will be a really good run.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 24, 2010)

Roaddkingg said:


> Yea I love cottage cheese and I have it almost every night with a half can of peaches. I worked at the gym all day today and just got back. Worked my ass off getting ready to put our pool cover up in the morning. Thats a freakin job so I cant hit the weights again until sunday. That will be chest, shoulders and tri's. I felt pumped even today just doing regular work. I think this will be a really good run.



Cottage cheese mixed with peaches..... *vomit*


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 24, 2010)

Man, that is good shit.  Dont knock it till you try it!

My favorite is cottage cheese with the little mandarin oranges thrown in.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 24, 2010)

Du said:


> +1. Can't beat a big scoop of cottage cheese dumped into a big scoop of flavored yogurt, all mixed up. Great just before bed.


 
werd . . add in some natty PB inta that mix knigg


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm going to try that.  Just started using the plain yogurt in cooking this last time home, and really like it.  I hadnt thought about PB with it, but shit, I like PB in just about anything, so it would be worth a try lol.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 24, 2010)

Im a fan of natural greek yoghurt. It's a little tart, but magic when you add in PB . .  next time you lhjo, try a little as lube


----------



## Roaddkingg (Sep 25, 2010)

*Thanks fella's*

Well we sure have a few differant ways to have our cottage cheese, eh? Not everyone likes the same things and thats a good thing. Life would be boring if we were all the same. My freakin right quad is pretty sore this morning(sat) still from thursdays pin. The left stayed sore for a few days also. Most likely it's the prop in the blend and I sure hope this subsides after I'm well into it because I hate to have a limp. I'm going very slow with the injects and it's warmed up first. I know my technique is good so WTF. Things will continue though as planned. Today I will be working all day with that pool cover but I will hit it hard in the gym tomarrow with chest, shoulders and tris and I hoping I will be up in some areas already. I know the endurance and recooperative property's are already there so we shall see if I can hoist more tomarrow. Thank you for all that are keeping up with this and I'm here to learn from anyone as well as to share my ideas and cycle.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Sep 26, 2010)

*Todays workout*

Well as I had said I would hit it hard sunday and I did exactly that. After about four more hours in the pool area I got all that sorted out and looking good so I hit the weights. It was chest, shoulders and tri's. I always do ab work prior to any of my routines. I realize that many of you feel three body parts is to much but for the time being it's working well for me. I may change things as this cycle progresses to get more intensity on each part. But anyway chest was real good. I'm not a brute or huge like some of you. I started this at 205 and although I havent hit the scale because of all the remodeling we are doing but I feel about 210 today. Chest was all dumbbells. Flat, incline, decline, flys and was tossing 70's fairly easy. Shoulders was intense with front DB lifts, side and rear delts and incline presses. Tri's I finished with some intense cable cross overs to finish chest and super set with two cable tri push downs. One with the ropes for the outer head(horse shoe) and another with a V-bar for high reps on each for a maximum pump. Finished with close hand long bar presses till failure. I could go heavier on some things but without a partner sometimes thats difficult. Double wide and I have spoken several times and we addressed the possible shortage of adex towards the end. He is working on getting me some arimaplex and possibly some halotestin for hardness and strength towards the end. I can add that to the halo I currently have and have all basis covered. Whether I decide to use low dose letro or stay with adex till the end. It's so nice to have everything covered. Double wide has been the best and I will continue to give reports until the end. One last comment though. My freakin quad hurts and I sure hope that ceases and I get used to this. Most likely it's the prop in the mix AND the high concentration of the blend. Tomarrows pin #3 back to my left quad which just stoped hurting.


----------



## Stoner1 (Sep 26, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> hey bro, nothing to add as far as knowledge, as i am a newbie, but just wanted to wish you luck, and to add keep us posted!  I will be following your progress!



+1


----------



## Roaddkingg (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for joining in stoner. I will do another pin in the a.m and then it's legs, back and biceps with lots of ab work. So far the day of the pin has no discomfort at all. It's the following day and the day after. Perhaps by working legs hard tomarrow it may help. I'm experimenting on differant training techniques and routines so we shall see. Either that or I sure hope to get used to it.


----------



## martialartsman (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice going mate.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Sep 27, 2010)

First I want to throw in a thanks to Victor for suggesting I up my vitamin c, I picked some up today and will be taking it frequently. As I have stated several times not only is this my log but it's a learning process for me on some things and hopefully for others also. Well today was pin #3. Things went real smooth as always but I can already feel the soreness starting. It's kind of a bummer but I'm dealing with it. It seems to be the worst the day after and then gets a bit less each day. Soreness lasts for about three days. Todays workout was legs, back and bi's. Hardest work went into legs. Laying down leg curls 4 sets, leg presses 4 sets, leg extensions 4 sets, differant presses 3 sets and finished off with squats 4 sets and calf raises 4 sets. I was pretty well shot but put a lot of effort into biceps as I went up to 40lbs on each side of long bar 4 sets, db standing curls 3 sets, db cross overs 3 sets and then cable curls 3 sets. Back was pretty standard with seated lat pulls, pull downs and I will hit that harder next workout with T-bar rows and some deads. I switch off on that quit a bit. Seem to be improving in all areas, stamina is great but get out of breath on high rep squats(15-20) recooperation time seems to be zilch. As hard as I work I never get sore and I find that strange. Am I just so used to all my lifts OR arent I working hard enough? Some of my friends say I over train the way it is. Comments? I will skip tomarrow and hit it again hard wednesday.


----------



## Du (Sep 27, 2010)

You should make a new thread for a Journal.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Sep 27, 2010)

That would be a good idea DU but double wide and I have discussed that and if I move it over to the genxxl site not as many people will view it and I dont know how I would transfer all the information over that I have already posted. What I could do is make a new thread asking for others to join in and take a look. What do you think about that idea? I'm trying to get all my friends to join in and give their opinions and 2 cents. My friggin quad is hurting again. Sure hope I get used to this shit. Double wide suggested I go ventroglutial but I'm a bit freaked out as to the exact placement. Maybe I will try delts, glutes are difficult for me. But I may go there anyway if this discomfort keeps up.


----------



## Du (Sep 27, 2010)

Roaddkingg said:


> That would be a good idea DU but double wide and I have discussed that and if I move it over to the genxxl site not as many people will view it and I dont know how I would transfer all the information over that I have already posted. What I could do is make a new thread asking for others to join in and take a look. What do you think about that idea? I'm trying to get all my friends to join in and give their opinions and 2 cents. My friggin quad is hurting again. Sure hope I get used to this shit. Double wide suggested I go ventroglutial but I'm a bit freaked out as to the exact placement. Maybe I will try delts, glutes are difficult for me. But I may go there anyway if this discomfort keeps up.




Nah bud, keep it here; there is an "Online Journal" section here on IronMag. For the posts.... probably just copy & paste em would be easiest. Or, if you could get a Moderator to help ya, they can move or copy posts very easily (from this thread to your new one).

I'm just thinkin that this is basically now a Cycle Journal, and you'd get some good feedback from all the same good ol' folks there, plus more. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Del1964 (Sep 29, 2010)

Let us know where and how your injection goes tomorrow.  Sorry to hear about the quad pain.  I got that once and haven't inj. there since.  Also, loving the updates on the XTR5hundred.  Interesting blend, curious about the results.  Take Care!


----------



## Roaddkingg (Sep 29, 2010)

*Todays workout and 4th pin tomarrow.*

This third quad pin made me more sore than I have ever been. I could hardly walk, get my shoes on, go to the pot or get out of bed. I'm no pussy but any more pain and I would have had tears in my eyes, seriously. But it subsided some today and I worked through it at the gym. My workout today was chest, shoulders and tri's. The hardest part was hoisting the DB's up on my lap for presses. I was limping like crazy and I had to make up a story to some guys at the gym. I keep things very personal and dont say a word about my little habit. The workout was phenominal. Warmed up with 50's, 60's and did my work sets with 70's. First set 12, second 10, 3rd to failure with 9. Inclines, declines, fly's, 4 sets each. Triceps were incredible as I am getting stronger every workout. I did high reps with weights I normally dont do with sets of 20's and 30's for a pump that was outstanding. Several sets of v-bar, rope pull downs and finished with close grip bench and all was a piece of cake. Shoulders was average with presses, bent over reverse fly's and front DB lifts. Getting much more vascular, traps are coming up and pumps feel great. Tomarrows pin is another story. I'm not sure where I will do it yet but most likely it will be glute. Unless I decide to do the 1/2 cc xtr500 delt and the 1cc TPP right quad. Which just stopped being sore but I was told that should be tolerable by itself. It's the high concentration that I think kills plus tren and prop together. No wonder it's painful, eh? I will update tomarrow fella's. Thanks


----------



## aja44 (Sep 30, 2010)

Du said:


> +1. Can't beat a big scoop of cottage cheese dumped into a big scoop of flavored yogurt, all mixed up. Great just before bed.



1/2C cottage cheese + 1 tablespoon Nat PB + 1/4 packet equal 

Good luck brother...  I will be watching your progress.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Sep 30, 2010)

*Doing something a bit differant.*

Well fella's this morning was pin #4. I did 1/2 cc xtr500 right delt with a 25 guage and 1cc TPP right quad. This will help give me a idea as to what one really causes the pain. OR I may find out that the differant sites are going to be GTG. Workouts are going great and although I havent weighed lately I can see improvements especially in the delts, bi's and traps. My left leg is still hurting so I had to make some changes. Double wide is hooking me up with more adex(they call it arimadex) and some halotestin(haloplex) so I will have all basis covered at the end of this journey. Tomarrows legs, back and bi's and I'm pumped and will hit it hard. Will post more after tomarrows workout. The adex and halo is marked as paid but not shipped as of yet. Thanks double wide and all that are joining me on this trip.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Oct 1, 2010)

*Thanks for joining in AJA*

Yesterday was pin #4 which marks exactly two weeks in so far. As some of you may know from a previous post I split the compounds in two differant area's. 1/2 cc xtr500 250mgs deltoid and 1cc 100mgs TPP quad. That was yesterday(thurs) and although both areas were sore today it's tolerable. I stopped and bought some aleve and took one as soon as I got home and either that helped real well or all the discomfort is dissapating. I may have found the solution. Next time I'm going to do the opposite. 1cc TPP delt and 1/2 cc xtr500 quad and see how that goes. I will get this dialed in as it is a learning process for me on this blend and a first for TPP which together I might add is kickin ass. I weighed myself today and started at 205. Today I was 213 14 days in. Tomarrow is the last day for the low dose d-bol and I have been only taking 2 every morning. They help to get me pumped but as you know thats NOT whats making me grow like this. Both legs hurt pretty bad today in the gym and I had to take things slow and easy. Even had to lie which I dont normally ever do when a few guys asked me whats wrong. I keep my shit very private and no one there knows any of my business. Anyway...my workout was real good even though both legs hurt I pushed through squats. Leg presses, extensions, leg curls and calves. I moved up in weight in all areas. Biceps were awsom. I'm at the point now where I can put plates on the e-z curl bar and supersetted those with long bar with less weight and finished off with cable bicep curls. Back was a improvement also. I was pulling weight effortlessly that I normally couldnt do. I could have done a lot more of everything but I hit all areas from several angles and although I wasnt wore out I called it a day. This is going to be a great cycle fella's if I can just get it dialed in as to where to pin the shit for the most comfort. I checked on my order today from genxxl and true to his word double wide has come through for me. I have more halotestin(haloplex) and more adex(arimadex) paid and on it's way. This is fantastic news because now I can decide if I want to do low dose letro at the end or stay with adex all the way through. Still studying on that one. Plus can add the haloplex to the halotestin I already have for a double kick in the ass at the end slightly before and while esters are clearing. And may end up doing some suspension aswell at the end but if it's as painful as I have been told I may leave that shit alone. This boy is looking to eliminate pain as I have had enough already. I could barely get my leg over my harley, and that sucks. More later fella's, thanks for reading.


----------



## pyes (Oct 2, 2010)

No you are right, I never commented..I def read the thread, but I did'nt post a comment because all the titanic people I look up to gave advice already (Vic, Jmorrison, CT, Du, MDgears, SMdaddy) My word is nil next to theirs. You should be grateful of all the big guys that visited this thread and commented (^_^)


----------



## Roaddkingg (Oct 2, 2010)

I truely am grateful and appreciate each and every one. As I stated I am here to learn. I can accept criticism and learn from it. All of the ones you mentioned have been a big influence on me and a lot of others that arent on that list. I hope I can be helpful to others and help them learn to be safe as I have learned.


----------



## Del1964 (Oct 3, 2010)

Roaddkingg said:


> Yesterday was pin #4 which marks exactly two weeks in so far. As some of you may know from a previous post I split the compounds in two differant area's. 1/2 cc xtr500 250mgs deltoid and 1cc 100mgs TPP quad. That was yesterday(thurs) and although both areas were sore today it's tolerable. I stopped and bought some aleve and took one as soon as I got home and either that helped real well or all the discomfort is dissapating. I may have found the solution. Next time I'm going to do the opposite. 1cc TPP delt and 1/2 cc xtr500 quad and see how that goes. I will get this dialed in as it is a learning process for me on this blend and a first for TPP which together I might add is kickin ass. I weighed myself today and started at 205. Today I was 213 14 days in. Tomarrow is the last day for the low dose d-bol and I have been only taking 2 every morning. They help to get me pumped but as you know thats NOT whats making me grow like this. Both legs hurt pretty bad today in the gym and I had to take things slow and easy. Even had to lie which I dont normally ever do when a few guys asked me whats wrong. I keep my shit very private and no one there knows any of my business. Anyway...my workout was real good even though both legs hurt I pushed through squats. Leg presses, extensions, leg curls and calves. I moved up in weight in all areas. Biceps were awsom. I'm at the point now where I can put plates on the e-z curl bar and supersetted those with long bar with less weight and finished off with cable bicep curls. Back was a improvement also. I was pulling weight effortlessly that I normally couldnt do. I could have done a lot more of everything but I hit all areas from several angles and although I wasnt wore out I called it a day. This is going to be a great cycle fella's if I can just get it dialed in as to where to pin the shit for the most comfort. I checked on my order today from genxxl and true to his word double wide has come through for me. I have more halotestin(haloplex) and more adex(arimadex) paid and on it's way. This is fantastic news because now I can decide if I want to do low dose letro at the end or stay with adex all the way through. Still studying on that one. Plus can add the haloplex to the halotestin I already have for a double kick in the ass at the end slightly before and while esters are clearing. And may end up doing some suspension aswell at the end but if it's as painful as I have been told I may leave that shit alone. This boy is looking to eliminate pain as I have had enough already. I could barely get my leg over my harley, and that sucks. More later fella's, thanks for reading.



Sounds like you're really getting things figured out.  SHould be getting my first gear this week thanks to DoubleWide....Getting really psyched about starting my 1st real cycle in a very long time.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 3, 2010)

Del1964 said:


> Sounds like you're really getting things figured out.  SHould be getting my first gear this week thanks to DoubleWide....Getting really psyched about starting my 1st real cycle in a very long time.



Looking good man! Ill be lurking. Good luck with it


----------



## Roaddkingg (Oct 4, 2010)

*Pin # 5*

Well here it is monday boys and this morning I tried what I had before with pretty good success. 1/2 cc xtr500 delt and 1cc TPP outer thigh. So far so good and it's almost 8:00pm. I can barely feel either of them and that comes as a huge relief because if you have been keeping up with this I was in terrible pain before I started splitting my doses. I hate to stick myself with so many needles but if I can avoid that pain thats what I will do from now on. Obviously I'm changing sites each time. My left quad is still hurting from last week. Thats how friggin intense it was but I finally think I have this issue sorted out. I have had a flare up from my lump under my right tit that I have had for years. I got reccomendations from heavy and SD as to how to handle it. So currently I'm taking .5 adex daily AND 0.625 letrozole. I split one 2.5mg pill in four pieces so in four days most likely I will just be doing the .5 adex daily and drop the letro for now. But I didnt want to waste those little pieces I already have layed out. As for strengthOMGSundays workout was chest, shoulders and tri's and I was tossing 70's like a piece of cake. Shoulders were real strong and tri's I was doing weight I couldnt have done just 2 weeks ago. Today was legs, back and bi's and again I made improvements in every area. Everythings easy. I keep stacking on weight and still do it. Plus the stamina is incredible. If I wait 2 minutes as opposed to the shorter rests I like to take it's like I'm all fresh again and ready for more. Tomarrow I'm going to rest because I have had two incredible workouts back to back. Need to get some yard work done anyway and I will be all fresh for wed at the gym. This mix of compounds sure seems to be making me a lot stronger and I mean quick. This is 2 1/2weeks in and theres a incredible differance. Since the short kicker of d-bol is over I'm hoping that was the cause of this lump acting up. I hope it goes down soon and then I can cut back on the ai's. Back to normal of .5mg adex EOD. We shall see but I will do whatever is needed. I may need to stay with 1mg adex daily but I will know more in a few days.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Oct 6, 2010)

*update*

As some of you know I had a flare up with my right tit(lump from past deep) so a few days ago I started Taking more adex .5 every day as opposed to every other AND 0.625 letrozole. I seem to have a decrease in the size and diameter of the lump so I will stay at that dose for a while longer and make changes as needed. What I'm doing seems to be working and the ai's are doing their job because I appear to be holding very little water. Tomarrow a.m will be pin # 6 (3 week point) so tonight I start my HCG at 250iu's 2x wkly. I could have started last week but I held off a week because as far as I can tell I have no atrophy. But I will start tonight. As for my workouts...OMG! Today I went up to 75's for all my work sets and frankly they were a piece of cake. Warmed up with 50's and I could have tossed them over the friggin moon. Then 60's, same thing, 65's same thing so I just broke out the 75's. All my chest movements were outstanding. Fly's, incline, decline, cable cross overs, etc. Shoulders were strong and looking much more defined. Tricpes seem to never get tired so I worked them hard with several sets as high as 30 reps. Then finished with close hand bench fairly heavy for the final burn. I had tons more energy and could have stayed much longer but had hit everything I set out to hit from all angles so I called it a day. Tomarrow I will be doing legs, back and bi's and looking forward to it. What I have figured out for tomarrows pin is delt xtr500 1/2 cc and 1cc TPP quad. Both of these do get sore but it's tolerable. I will never do them both again in one shot. That isnt tolerable. I need to get weighed again but last week I was 214 up from 205 beginning weight. I will update again soon. Most likely tomarrow.


----------



## Del1964 (Oct 6, 2010)

Did my 1st shot of XTR5Hundred....full 1cc....and sore this morning and throughout the day but definitely tolerable....Gooood kinda sore...


----------



## tennfan (Oct 6, 2010)

not a fan of test blends, i know most of the guys on here are AI fanatics but i personally dont use the AIs unless i start showing signs, they definitely slow my gains down and make me cramp like a bitch in heat. u need some estro in ur body to make good gains. i like the liquid forms of Arimidex and Aromasin, im not prone to gyno but when i started taking the 2 of those together i cut the water off of me like its cool.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Oct 6, 2010)

Single esters are definetly easier to control thats for sure. That could likely be the culprit as to why I had this flare up on my tit. But I tend to think it may have been the small dose  d-bol I was taking for the first two weeks. D-bol affects me like that, it has in the past. Now that I have upped my ai(arimadex) and included small dose letro 0.0625 both daily I think I'm seeing some change in the positive direction. I would have liked to not have done this but felt it was needed. If everything subsides then I can get back on a regular regimine of .5 EOD or .5 daily and drop the letro. Like I said I didnt want to do that shit. It will dry you up and make sore joints not to mention the labido problems. But I'm taking it day by day and will drop it as soon as I think it's time. I most likely will add it back in during PCT to harden me up though again at real small dose of 0.625 daily. But by that point I will be doing a diretic called aldactone to drop water.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Oct 6, 2010)

tennfan said:


> not a fan of test blends, i know most of the guys on here are AI fanatics but i personally dont use the AIs unless i start showing signs, they definitely slow my gains down and make me cramp like a bitch in heat. u need some estro in ur body to make good gains. i like the liquid forms of Arimidex and Aromasin, im not prone to gyno but when i started taking the 2 of those together i cut the water off of me like its cool.


Just read this and wanted to share a thought,nothin more than that.
Back in the day guys didn't even know what AI's were, so what you're say'n isn't really that odd ,it's just that people now are better informed and have access to drugs that were not being used then. I agree most of us here are AI fanatics ( fanatics mean'n fan of ) because speak'n from just the friends I have here we are all concerned with make'n this lifestyle as safe and stress free as possible. But I do know of some folks who still go totally " old school" in cycle'n and it works for them. I think include'n AI's as part of a cycle as "preventative maintenance". As you mentioned a certain amount of estrogen is needed to have hormone balance, but did you know that different compounds have different % effect on estrogen levels. There is no 1 number that would cover estrogen to testosterone conversion for all compounds. They can be calculated and therefore would give a person a chance to really work with AI's and Serms in a bit more of a controlled manner for each compound(s).
Take'n AI's in combination can be tricky and if not dosed correctly can effect things from Free Test levels to libido issues. I've personal experience with mix'nn Adex/Nolvadex for gyno and it was very effective for me. As far as lose'n water Letro is excellent and serves very very well. Just share'n some thoughts cause what the hell would I know lol

Peace and Love


----------



## Roaddkingg (Oct 7, 2010)

*Thank you for your comments*

This grasshopper has learned much my friend. Pins will be shortly then a huge breakfast and I'm off to the gym. I'm real exited about it. The next few days will be in the 80's so I need to get some ridin in and catch the wind. A day or two off wont do me any harm and will give my body just a bit of rest.I will update the workout and how the pins went when I return from the gym. Thanks to all that have joined in and I hope it's been interesting and possibly enlightening to some.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Oct 7, 2010)

*Pin #6*

Well boys this morning was pin #6 and I must report I think I'm getting used to this shit. The 1cc TPP in quad at this point and it's nearly eight o'clock has no pain at all. The half cc xtr500 delt I can tell it's in there but not bad at all. I almost dont want to jinkz myself but we shall wee how both feels in the morning. One thing that may have helped is after my pins I took 1 aleve and 1 benadryl as I had hoped they might work. I think it slowed me down a bit in the gym as benadryl sometimes makes me sleepy. But I went through a killer routine and weights are up in all areas and I seem to be getting harder and thicker. Today was legs, back and bi's. I always do tons of ab work prior to my routines and some stretching. Anyway all my leg work was up. Leg presses two differant machines, leg extensions, leg curls and squats. I was repping with weight I normally never use. I want to get some wraps so I feel a bit more confident adding more weight sooner. As tendons and ligaments dont grow at the same speed as my newly aquired muscle is. I just want to be safe. As my good pal unclem put it, I'm no spring chicken. Biceps was great and I was going real heavy with e-z curl bar and was throwing in DB curls and cross overs for a monster pump. Finished with cable bicep curls again high reps great form and killer pump. My tit(lump problem) under right side seems to be going down and isnt as big in diameter. As I mentioned for the time being I'm taking .5 arimadex and 0.625 letrozole daily. I'm monitoring things daily gently ofcourse and will make changes as needed. Started my HCG last night and from now on will be doing it at 250iu's wed & sun. Day before each pin. I dont seem to be holding any water and getting much more vascular. As soon as I get this tit thing sorted out I'd like to back off on the ai especially the letro as I know I should have estrogen to some extent to grow but I was not given much of a choice. I'm liking these compounds and I hope my assumption about the d-bol being the culprit of my lump turns out to be correct. If it goes down or away then I will know that has been the case at which point as I stated I can change the ai situation to some degree. More later fella's. Thanks for joining in.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 7, 2010)

Hell yes bro, good reading and sounds like all is going well for you.

The weather is looking good at the house and as soon as I get off this rig I will be getting in the wind myself!


----------



## G3 (Oct 8, 2010)

RK, when CT and the guys earlier in the thread, were talking about mixing esters, isn't it ok and don't they have the same (approx.) half life if the esters are the same? e.g. Tren enanthate and Test Enanthate? I know Test Prop. is also in there but I was thinking of the TTX 400. What do you think? Following your progress and thread!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 8, 2010)

> Well boys this morning was pin #6 and I must report I think I'm getting used to this shit.
> 
> The 1cc TPP in quad at this point and it's nearly eight o'clock has no pain at all. The half cc xtr500 delt I can tell it's in there but not bad at all. I almost dont want to jinkz myself but we shall wee how both feels in the morning.
> 
> ...


 
^^ fixed . .  makes it more readable and your progress easier to follow


----------



## Roaddkingg (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you very much for fixing it. It does look a lot better. If you wouldnt mind you could fix them all from here on out. I'm not all that great with computors. But one things certain, this log has helped improve my writing skills.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 9, 2010)

aha! I could do . . if you add a new line for each subject you'll be g2g . . nothing wrong with your spelling or grammar


----------



## Roaddkingg (Oct 10, 2010)

*Another workout*

I was suposed to take some hottie cruisin today but she came up with some excuses so screw it. I headed for the gym. I wanted to hit chest, tr's and get some good ab work in. After ab's I started with the db's. 60's to warm up, then 70's and they still felt lite so I jumped n the 80's for all my work sets. Man did that feel good getting a full stretch and doing good form for a final three sets of 12, 10 and 8. Then incline, decline, flys cable cross overs. Things went real well because if you recall last post I was useing 70's. I seem to be getting stronger EVERY workout. Triceps went amazing also. It seemed as though I couldnt wear them out. My first set on v-bar I just kep going for a maximum pump and got like 40 reps. i upped it and did like 30, upped again for 20. Finally after moving the pin I dont know how many times I finally got a weight I could only get 10. I believe by then it was on 130lbs. I hit chest from all angles, tri's were throbbing and pumped, ab's got plenty so I called it a day. The neat thing is I seem to be holding very little water. I'm not puffy anywhere and getting more defined. Most likely it's because I'm taking so much ai's at the moment because of my tit thing but I will back that off when I see I can. It's much better now so it will be fairly soon. Tomarrow will be pins #7. If I keep getting stronger every workout who knows where I will end up. I'd like to say I will be hitting the 90's or 100's db real soon but we shall see. Tomarrow will be legs back and bi's.


----------



## Life (Oct 10, 2010)

Roaddkingg said:


> I'd like to say I will be hitting the 90's or 100's db real soon but we shall see.



I think you'll hit tendon issues before you get to 100's. Think of what its doing to your shoulder..


----------



## Roaddkingg (Oct 10, 2010)

*Good point*

And thank you for saying that. Perhaps I need to slow it down a bit and just work on good form and other angles. I understand that ligaments and tendons grow much slower than muscle. Thats why so many people get injuries and I sure dont want to go down that road. My good buddy unclem reminded me I'm no spring chicken. I'd better heed yours and his advice. Slow and steady wins the game.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Oct 11, 2010)

*Pin #7*

And todays workout but I will get to that in a few minutes. First I want to say that I hopped on the scale this morning and I was really surprised. I was only 209. Remember me saying a few weeks ago I was 214. Shit I'm looking bigger, much more cut and stronger in EVERY area. But the weight has come down. Most likely as I had said from the beginning I respond VERY well to small amounts of d-bol and remember I was taking some for the first 14 days. I'm off that now and good thing also because I still have this lump under my left tit. I'm treating it fairly aggressively in my opinion with .5 arimadex AND 0.625 letrozole daily. I may have to continue this protocol OR up it OR make changes in my ai's. The lump isnt as big and not as round in circumfrance but it's still there and kinda freaks me out. Any suggestions, I'm all ears.              I was talking to a good friend on the phone the other night and he was telling me I could take nolvadex while on tren and I may try that next if I dont get some better results soon. Today was day #7 of the daily .5 arimadex AND the small dose letro. I may give it two week(14 days) and make a judgement call then. Now....as far as pin#7 this morning went real smooth. 1/2 cc xtr500 delt and 1cc TPP thiigh. I believe I have it down pat with very little discomfort afterwards. Thank God I got that sorted out because in the beginning it was terrible. Todays workout was legs, back and bi's. I hit all personal records on all body parts today. I felt exceptionally strong. I wrapped for squats after total pre-exhaust work on legs and was still repping with weight I normally dont use. Then added a dime to each side and that seemed like childsplay so I went quarter more to each side then that got interesting. Bi-ceps were unstopable and pumped to the max and talk about vascularity....shit. I have road maps. Back was adequit but I will make up for that next workout. So all in all things are going great I just need to get this tit thing worked out so if anyone can chime in with opinions please do. As for the weight being down either I'm not eating enough, overtraining or just sweating it out. I have noticed I'm all wet at night and need to take off the blankets to avoid being soaked. Tonight I will try with just a sheet and the fan. Jump in fellas, this is getting interesting.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 11, 2010)

Man I can't wait to run my first tren cycle after christmas.  Sounds like you are doing great bro!


----------



## Roaddkingg (Oct 13, 2010)

*Big Thanks to Doublewide and Genxxl*

Today I picked up my haloplex(halotestin) and arimiplex(arimadex) which was only two days past expected delivery and I think thats pretty amazing since one of those days was a holiday. Thanks DW. I will be including this haloplex toward the end of this cycle and as while esters are clearing for that final boost of strength. Well todays workout I did something a bit differant. Since I have went up 20lbs on my max working sets with db's in the last three and a half weeks I decided to back off just a bit. Because I am getting concerned about ligiment and tendon issues with my sudden strength gains. So I went to 95% max weight and finished my sets with 12's, 10's and 8's. Worked on better form, differant grips and hit all angles. Chest was great and got a huge pump and really made the veins pop. For shoulders I was pretty well shot but hit frontal, medial and post terior and straight presses. Tri's never seem to wear down so I did huge rep sets with v-bar, rope pull downs with a twist and finished with fairly heavy close hand bench. Again I had tons of energy but had done all I set out to do so I called it a day. Got soaked on my harley on the way home and that was a bitch because it was cold. Besides I hate riding in the rain. Tomarrow will be pins # 8, exactly four weeks and this ride will be for 12 weeks. Oh...weighed myself today and I'm up one pound, oh=boy. Soon I will be able to cut back on these ai's because I think I have this tit under control or as good as it's going to get then my weight will start coming up I believe. At this point I look pretty lean and appear to be holding very little water which I like but feel all these ai's are cutting back on some size. It's a trade off. More tomarrow after pinning.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 13, 2010)

road king . i love reading it but please use paragraphs cause eye is hurting reading it like a run on sentence but awesome log 

and just hit the enter button more often and it make it 

tons 
easier 
Please


----------



## Roaddkingg (Oct 14, 2010)

*I will give it a try*

I'm really not sure how to do it but I will experiment and try to get it done for you. 
Oh...The enter button.
Cool, Got it and will be doing it with todays log.
Thanks


----------



## fredlabrute (Oct 14, 2010)

Roadgod,i'm happy to see that cycle did turn well for you,3 weeks left on my pct before hitting it again!!!That cycle should be something like this:
750mg test E ew wk1-16
900mg Eq ew wk1-16
650mg tren ace wk 1-12
500mg mast prop wk1-12
50mg dbol wk1-6
100mg anavar wk 12-16
With the HCG and Adex!!!
Glad to hear you're stronger,currently doing well at retaining strength,when someone can afford it,HGH is expensive but it damn works!!!


----------



## Roaddkingg (Oct 15, 2010)

*Pin#8*

Well guys I think I have this pinning down pretty good now with the least amount of discomfort.
1/2 cc xtr500 right shoulder and 1cc TPP left thigh. The shoulder had hardly any discomfort at all while the TPP in the quad was a bit tender the next day.
But if you have been keeping up with this log these split doses are definetly the way to go.
I have been in the gym every day since recovery time is next to nothing.
But I have cut down on the weight for chest and shoulders.
As life pointed out by getting much stronger so fast it can cause some joint discomfort.
So today I went with 80% max on db presses and stayed with that weight to work on perfect form and hit all angles plus been experimenting with differant grips on some moves. 
The soreness I feel could have something to do with the fact as I mentioned earlier I have been taking .5 arimadex AND 0.625 letrozole daily to try to overcome this tit flare up. I think I have that under control and it's as good as it's going to get so today was the 12th day of the low dose letro and I will stop it here.
But for the time being continue with .5 arimadex daily. If I continue to see improvement on my lump I may drop back to .5 EOD as was originally planned from the start.
The pump is definetly there and my traps are standing up nicely.
Forearms are always swole and getting real veiney.
Legs are getting much stronger and I'm doing rep sets with heavier weight than I have used for a very long time. 
But as was mentioned I need to back off on heavy chest and shoulders until I feel this soreness is gone. 
It could be due to the letro OR the fact I have gotten much stronger very fast. 
I will continue to experiment on various weights and moves and when I feel it's time to jump up a notch or two I will certainly do so. 
I'm beginning to get compliments in the gym and I certainly have the intensity so all products are working as I expected. I'm lovin it.


----------



## The Prototype (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice thread. Keep up the good work. Can't wait till my gear gets here. I'll probably run a journal myself.


----------



## coloradohardcore (Oct 16, 2010)

Great thread!
Lot's of useful info!


----------



## Roaddkingg (Oct 18, 2010)

*pin#9*

Fella's. If you have been keeping up then you know that splitting these doses has helped wonders with the pain factor. Today I did 1/2 cc delt and the 1cc TPP thigh. My other thigh still kinda hurts a bit from before but I switch every time. ie, like right delt, left quad and then opposite next time. I feel the tenderness from each all the way till the next pin but all is managable. Yesterday was legs, back and bi's and I can honestly say I had the most killer leg workout I have ever had. Bi's were popping and back was good. Today it was chest and tri's. I dont get sore which is hard to believe because I work till failure on all moves. So the re-coop time is like zero and strength is coming along nicely. Most obvious though is my leg workout. I backed off just a bit today with my db presses to about 85% max. Reason being I'm feeling it in my left shoulder as was mentioned to me by a earlier poster. Thats ok though because I hit every angle. Flat, incline, decline, fly's and cable cross overs. Triceps never seem to wear down and I have seen big increases there aswell. As many of you already know I have had a flare up of my lump under my right tit. And had been taking 0.625 letrozole along with my .5 arimadex daily and I did that for 12 days. Stopped that a few days ago and just continued with the .5 adex daily instead of EOD which I had originally started at.
After discussion with a very good friend of mine I decided to hit this tit thing with some nolvadex.
I know this goes against what a lot of you have learned or been told. But I trust my friend as he has decades of aas usage under his belt. 
So now this morning was the first dose of nolvadex at 40mgs for the first day and from here on out I will be at 20mgs daily along with my .5 arimadex. I know this is a lot of ai's and frankly more than I would reccomend for most folks.
But the deal is I have a lump which I have been combatting for years and so this new protocol is a experiment on myself.
I will do this for 14 days and monitor myself daily. I will stop short if I feel I can.
All in all though guys this xtr500 and the TPP is really crackin. Traps are looking good, tri's are getting huge, bi's are standing up, chest is full and legs are stronger that ever.
Today was real intense and I got several compliments from guys in the gym. 
I was kinda keeping to myself but I could tell others were watching when I was grunting and the sweat was drippin. 
Everyones circumstances are differant and if this nolva idea can reduce this lump to a degree then I will be a happy camper.
I'm aware the xtr 500 blend has tren E in it but my pal assured me nolva would be ok with tren but NEVER with deca as I already knew. This is a new approach.
I am your guinea Pig.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Oct 22, 2010)

*pin#10*

Thursday was pin#10 so I'm a bit behind and I apologize for that but I have been in the gym. I guess thats the best excuse there is. Pins are getting much better and the pain is practically gone. I must be getting used to these compounds. As usual I did 1/2 cc xtr500 delt and 1cc TPP thigh. Here it is saturday and I cant even tell they were done. The thigh hurt a little bit the next day but nothing major and the delt was smooth as silk and no pain. I have held back a little bit on heavy DB's for chest day because my left shoulder was talking to me a bit. I still finish with 80's for 10's but I'm not pushing past that for another week or two. I'm hitting every angle and working on differant grips and perfecting form on all moves. Today was legs, back and bi's with the main emphasis on legs. So after all my pre-exhaust work with extensions, curls and leg presses I went straight to squats. As I mentioned before this is a area where I have really excelled. Started with 145 for 15 just to get a stretch. Then jump to 225 for easy 10's. 275 for 8's no problem. Back down to 225 for 15, then another 15 and finished off with 16 reps. I'm hitting high entensity with moderate weight and it's working real well. Been wanting to increase my traps a bit so I supersetted with racked dead lifts for 10's and 15's. After all these sets my legs were pretty well shot but up till now I have never been sore. The re-coop time is next to nothing. Strength in all areas is coming along nice and I appear to be much more cut and vascular. I only take a day off when I feel the need but for the most part I have been in the gym every day. My waist is staying at 33 and I'm getting a lot wider and some thickness is starting to show. Today is the 3rd day on the nolvadex at 20mgs per day along with .5 arimadex. I will stay on the nolva for 12-14 days or as I see the need and then hopefully drop back to the EOD dosing of arimadex. The reason I'm doing this fella's if you've been paying attention is I have this lump under my right tit. I will say though it's the smallest it has been in a long long time at this point so apparently this protocol is working. I dont expect it to ever go away since I have had it for many years or lets say decades but hopefully I can control it. I would like to drop back on some of these ai's because I fear it's holding me back some but I have to do what I have to do. On the good point though I dont appear to be holding any water and the definition is showing nicely. 
Oh-Shit. Sorry guys. I forgot to space these for you.
I will try to remember next time. 
Please bear with me.
More later as I want to get weighed again and I bet I'm up a few pounds or so.
Oh...10 pins means five weeks in. Going for 12 weeks total with a few surprises at the end for you fella's.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 23, 2010)

Man looking good. Keep up the hard work!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 23, 2010)

good stuff


----------



## The Prototype (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice. Keep us posted


----------



## Roaddkingg (Oct 23, 2010)

*Thank you Everyone*

It pleases me that there are so many people watching this thread. I promised double wide a long time back and I am a man of my owrd. If at anytime any of you feel you could add something or give advice or tips I'm all for that. 
Afterall we are all here to learn from each other.
It's through our experiences, mistakes and errors that others can benifit.
If it werent for this tit thing(my old lump) I would say this program is 100%.
I have no puffyness at all which is great and likely due to all the ai's I'm presently on.
The strength increase have been very obvious, the re-coop time is zero and I never get sore.
This one has me stumped because I work to failure and other than popping a fucking blood vessel in my forehead I dont know what more a man can do.
Another thing that has me puzzled a bit is I dont seem to be putting on the size I would have thought one would get from a total of 700mgs per week.
But as I say the strength is there, definition is coming along nicely and vascularity is coming along well to.
So in summary I think size will come IF I can back off on the ai's AND start going heavier on all my compound moves. 
Plus I need to force myself to eat more.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Oct 26, 2010)

*Pin #11*

5 1/2 weeks in now fella's. My pins were yesterday and again I did 1/2cc xtr500 shoulder and 1cc TPP thigh. My thigh gave me some pain today but the shoulder is fine. Yesterday was chest, shoulders and tri's. I went back up to the 80's for all my work sets on db presses. I had stepped back a little while ago because my shoulder was feeling a bit strange and I want to listen to my body. I'm ok now though and as I say back with the 80's. After warming up good with 60's, then 65's, 70's and then my work sets are 80's. 3 sets x 10. All my inclines, declines, fly's, cable cross overs so all angles are covered. Again triceps never seem to wear down. I work them suckers until they are so gorged I cant do another rep. THEN...I go to the other room and do close handed benches for the final pump and I have been going heavier with the bar. Plates with dimes on both ends and getting good form for multiple sets. Today was legs. So after all the pre-exhaust work with extensions, curls and calfs I went to squatting. Warm up set of 15 just to stretch and did something a bit differant today. I made all my work sets 225 and 245 all for sets of 12-15 5 sets. And supersetted racked dead lifts emmediately after each set. Talk about getting your friggin heart going, wow. Biceps are stronger and looking tight. Still appear not to be holding any water. And I weighed myself today. I was surprised I was only 210. Hell I started at 205 and at one point while on d-bol was 214. But I'm looking much better now at 210 than I did at 214. Still being very vigalent on this lump of mine. I have a few more days of taking my 20mgs nolvadex daily along with my .5 arimadex. After these few more days I'm hoping I can drop back to EOD on the arimadex and definetly drop the nolvadex. As I said this is my experiment and I have been getting a reduction in the size of this lump.
And please bare with me fella's because again I forgot to hit the frigin enter button to space this out for you.
I'm wondering now since I am 5 1/2 weeks in if my experimentation with these ai's and serms has been holding me back on gains.
Because I would think I would be showing more size by now.
At the 8 week point I may toss in several hundred more mgs of test E and see if that may do the trick.
Not only that but I have some halotestin that I'm just dieing to try but that will be reserved for the last 30 days. 
I'm definetly stronger, more vascular, re-coop time zero, look harder, more defined.
BUT as I said I thought I'd see a bit more size. 
If I need to change things with my workouts I will but things seem to me to be in pretty good order. 
One of my buds told me I over train. But if I never get sore and feel I can do it, why not train hard and often?
I'm trying to benefit from having all this juice running through my body and I want to get the most out of it. 
If I wasnt cycleing most likely I couldnt work out like this. Again today I was dripping all over the place. 
I have to carry a towel with me to wipe wherever I go. I'm sure everyone appreciates it. LOL


----------



## The Prototype (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice work. I start my cycle tomorrow. The waiting is killing me! I'm actually looking forward to the first pin.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Oct 26, 2010)

*Glad your enjoying the log*

I will continue it right up until the end as I promised double wide. There will be some changes and additions towards the end. As was mentioned I may up the dose with some test E after week 8 because I want gains all the way through. I also have some halotestin for the last 30 days, that should be interesting. May do some suspension during the last two weeks as esters are clearing also. I want the whole thing to be positive right up until day before PCT begine.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Nov 1, 2010)

*Pins # 12 & 13*

Sorry guys for getting just a bit behind, I have been working out like a crazy man.
As you already know my pin schedule is mon & thurs with 1/2 cc xtr500 delt and 1cc TPP thigh.
The shoulder generally never bothers me but the thigh stays sore for a day or two.
Still taking .5 arimadex daily but stopped some days back 20mgs nolvadex.
The only reason I tossed in the nolvadex was because of this lump I have which seems to be under control but still there. 
My starting weight was 205 and in the beginning with the aid of a d-bol kicker I was up to 214.
Currently at 211 1/2 as of today but much stronger in all areas and much more defined. Vascularity is coming along nicely aswell.
Todays pins marks 6 1/2 weeks in and I believe in week eight I will increase my test E by several hundred mlgs.
My diet is clean and several protein drinks daily. I had planned on putting on more weight but as long as my lifts are going up and I'm looking a lot bigger I'm satisfied with the results thus far.
As was mentioned I do plan for some changes in week 8 and then during the last month(30 days) including the two weeks to clear I will be doing halotestin to boost strength to another level. 
Todays workout was legs, back and bi's and I can tell you this. If you do high rep squats and super set with racked dead lifts again for high reps it will get ya pumping. My overall appearance has changed but I'm a bit surprised my weight hasnt come up more. 
But the tren has a tendency to help one lean up while increasing strength. I will keep this going till the end fella's so eventually we will see where my weight ends up. HCG is ran wed & sun from week 3 at 250 iu's ea.


----------



## fredlabrute (Nov 1, 2010)

Would like to see some pick of that old buck!!!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 1, 2010)

You may want to increase the HCG to 500 iu's 2x per week.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Nov 2, 2010)

*Fred & DG*

Dg. Thank you for the suggestion on the HCG. I can do as I have plenty on hand. Fred. Perhaps I can have someone from the gym snap a few shots a bit later on. The reason I havent up to this point is I thought it would be a bit vain to have someone in the gym getting photo's. There are those there already who think I'm vain enough already but I may do that. And then have my buddy pye's do some photo shop on the face. I'm not impressively huge like some of my pals but not bad for a old buck.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Nov 4, 2010)

*Pin #14*

Well fella's with today being thursday it was my 14th pin which means I'm 7 weeks in. Today was 1/2 cc xtr500 delt and 1cc TPP thigh. The shoulders are great and I generally have no pain whatso ever the following day. The thigh is differant, sometimes nothing and other times soreness but tolerable. I have noticed as this cycle progresses it seems to get less and less discomfort. Perhaps ones body gets used to the substances we put in it. Yesterday was chest, shoulders and tri's and I was able to finish my sets with 85's. After many sets rangeing from 60's on up so I was pleased. Shoulders are so so but mine look real good with lots od defination. Tri's are unstoppable and I just cant seem to wear them out so I hit sets with reps in the 20's and ussually finish off with close hand bench fairly heavy with 10's and 12's. Today was legs, back and bi's. Legs are much stronger as I find myself doing leg curls with 10's in a weight range I havent been in before. I'm trying to bring my traps up so I'm super setting my squats with racked 3/4 dead lifts. Talk about getting a person out of breath. Holy shit. Try doing a fairly heavy set of squats in the 12 range and then jumping on deads for 10-12. After next week at the 8 week mark I most likely will include more test E so I can keep growing right up until the end. Because of my lump I have been taking adex at .5 ED and this may be holding me back some but in my case I dont see another option. Strength is way up, vascularity is looking good and definition is there so if all I have lost due to the more adex is weight than I really dont care. I would rather have a more defined dryer look anyway. I increased my HCG just a bit from 250 iu's 2x wkly to about 500 iu's 2 x wkly. I have been taking a lot more vitamin c, b-6 and a liver support because as many of you know my blend has tren E in it and a good liver support is always reccommended with any Tren product. Sex drive is way up but unfortunetly I dont have any one to abuse. But I'm working on that. LOL I will keep you all informed right up until the very end. Thanks for reading. 
Oh-shit.
I'm sorry, I forgot the damn enter button again.
I get to writing and I forget. 
Sorry guys.


----------



## The Prototype (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## Doublewide (Nov 7, 2010)

I gotta get in on some of these blends sometime soon. and I love tren e. fav product ever


----------



## Roaddkingg (Nov 8, 2010)

*Nice To See ya*

Thanks for stopping in DW. I hope you find the posts informative and interesting. My lump has been giving me some problems. I started the cycle with adex at .5mgs EOD and within weeks had to raise it to .5 ED. Then I tried small dose letro 0.625 ED along with the .5 adex Ed for 14 days. Waited about 5 days then tried nolvadex at 20mgs ED along with adex at .5mgs ED and am still having this problem with my lump. The lump is inder my right nipple. It doesnt itch, hurt but is somewhat swollen. It's not visible to anyone but me but I am concerned. Should I jump back on some nolvadex? After talking to a very good friend who I trust emmensly he told me it was alright to take nolvadex with my blend even though it has some tren E in it. Obviously the only time you CANNOT take nolvadex is with deca. Opinions? I want to get this bitch under control so I'm looking for options.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Nov 8, 2010)

*Pin# 15*

EWell fella's the pinning is no problem. Today was the 1/2 cc xtr500 right delt and 1cc TPP right quad. For some reason this time the shoulder bumped up some and is a little sore. Perhaps I was in to big of a hurry. Thigh was a piece of cake. I believe my strength increase have somewhat stabilized even though I was able to do my working sets with 85's after starting with 60's, 70's and 80's first. I'm looking pretty cut and hard everywhere but I find myself out of breath if I super set or go fast between sets. Is that the tren? I heard it will do that. For those who have been really keeping up with this log you will recall I have been having a problem with my lump under my right nipple. I have tried most things I am aware of so tonight I had some other thoughts. HCG amoratizes so I'm stopping my HCG for now and will resume when needed OR after cycle while esters are clearing. AND I have decided to do the .5 arimadex am AND .5 pm since it has a fairly short half life. Both these things are certainly worth a try as I feel I have done everything else possible to combat this bitch. If anyone has any ideas I'm all ears. After the 8th week is up I will be adding more test to the mix so it should get interesting again. I will be back in the gym tomarrow and I hope to have a great workout. Chime in fella's. See ya


----------



## Roaddkingg (Nov 29, 2010)

*Pin# 21*

10 1/2 wks in fella's. At wk 8 I stopped the TPP and re-placed it with 250mgs test cyp because I felt I was stagnating. 
I must aploogize for not keeping this as recent as I had planned. The only excuse I can give is I have been sicker than a dog for the last 10 days but still forceing myself to the gym. It's very hard eating all I know I should when you really dont feel well. But I'm hanging in there brothers and I will continue this right up until the end.
Todays pins were 1/2 cc xtr500 and 250mgs test cyp. xtr delt, cyp thigh. My starting weight was 205 and I'm currently 214 but look very differant. 
My waist is 33 and was 34, I have no more holes on my belt. Todays workout showed veins in my left delt that werent there before, arms are road maps, stomach is harder than I have ever had it. If I wasnt so hairy it would be very easy to see the six pack. 
I havent put on the size I had expected and thats why in wk 8 I added the test. Another factor may be that I have had to experiment with so many differant doses of adex, at one point small dose letro, at another 2 wks of nolva and now I finally have my lump under control with .5 arimadex ED. I hope I can go back to my original use of .5 adex EOD.
I included 2 halotestin and 1 primobolin tablet ED and will continue this up till the end. 
I know this sounds light to some of you but keep in mind I'm pushing a gram total weekly at this point so a small addition is all I'm looking for.
I stopped my HCG in wk 7 but will continue when esters are clearing prior to PCT. 
Another little twist I'm tossing in this mix is while esters are clearing I plan to do 1cc(100mgs) testosterone suspension Ed  right up until PCT begins. 
I'm looking good, feeling strong and getting a few compliments here and there. Now If I can just get to feeling well and get back to 100% I can go 100% and really finish well. 
I want to point out once again...Thank you very much double wide because if it were for him I wouldnt have had the xtr500 AND he graciously gave me some adex knowing of how fast I was going through the shit because of my lump. 
I didnt want to scrap the program and did manage to get that worked out, Thank God. 
In the end I will summarize what all I did and when and why with end results.
Thank you all who have read this and I hope you have found it interesting. It has been a journey for me aswell.


----------

